# Looking for a good braggot recipe



## IsonAd (18/8/16)

Haven't done one before so looking to have a go. Not fussed on base beer style. Any recipes would be welcomed


----------



## Airgead (19/8/16)

Mine is a basic brown ale with half the base malt replaced with honey. Honey added in the fermenter. Base beer is about 2-3%abv with the final beer at 5ish.


----------



## HBHB (19/8/16)

I just take any wort I like and pull a few litres from it (50% of the volume of the Braggot, add honey and water for a gravity of at least 1.085 up to about 1.110 @ double the volume of the wort.

Have done it with Baltic Porters and APA's, IIPA's through to kettle soured beers. Current one which is about to be forced carbed to a sparkling braggot is a kettle soured Mango Gose.

At worst, it'll be interesting.


----------



## IsonAd (23/9/16)

Ended up doing the below


Russian imperial braggot
45% marris
30% yellow box honey
5% c120
5% flaked barley 
5% munich2
4% pale choc
3% black malt
3% RB

Columbus and galena at 60 to 85ibu
Ekg tand target at 10min to 25 ibu

Wy1728 Scottish ale. 

1.102

Currently at 1.020 amd tasting pretty good, intense like like a young RIS but solid. Obviously its hard to pick the contribution from the honey but nothing tasted wrong.


----------

